# List of breeders in Pacific NW



## cassadee7

Okay, thanks to some helpful folks here and reading the boards and various websites, I've compiled a list of breeders I am considering for my pup. Here's the list. If you have any negative feedback on any of these breeders please PM me so I can narrow it down a bit. Or if you have a suggestion of an excellent breeder to add, let me know. 

I want a healthy dog with a stable temperament for my family companion (with small kids). What do you think?

vom Banach, Seattle WA
Heidi Theis of Theishof Kennels, Boise ID
Bullinger Shepherds in BC 
East Coast Magic (has west coast connections also)
Sharobi Shepherds, Burbank WA
Sater-Nordlicht, north of Spokane 
Zeder-Kamme, greenleaf ID
vom Haus Vianden, Post Falls ID 
Shraderhaus (Mt Rainier area, WA)
Waldhimmel, McMinnville OR
Lori Nickeson, of DeBruts GSD in Bend OR
MarionHaus GSD, Hermiston, OR
Guardyan Kennels in Northern Idaho

That's my list! All input appreciated.


----------



## Zisso

http://www.schafferhundshepherds.com/Contact.html

This is where my boy came from.


----------



## GSD07

Are you still dead set on a blanket back? You have quite a mixture of breeders in your list right now.


----------



## cassadee7

I still strongly prefer a blanket back, yes... I need to weed through there and see which ones would actually be likely to HAVE blanket pups. I would consider a dark sable though, they really are gorgeous dogs in general.

I am not really sure how to narrow the list although I am leaning more towards the German working lines, which would eliminate several of those breeders. I have time... don't plan to get a pup until probably next fall when my daughter starts Kindergarten.


----------



## cassadee7

Seems most of the DDR and working lines are black or sable. I am not finding much in the way of blanket backs...


----------



## Liesje

There's nothing wrong with preferring a color, but you'll be hard pressed to find a really good breeder that will sell you a dog only based on color.


----------



## srfd44-2

This is a picture of my shepherd that I got from Heidi Theis 6 years ago. I also know that she is breeding sables now and they are gorgeous !


----------



## cassadee7

Lies,

Not at all interested in a dog based solely on color... as I said, I want a healthy dog with a stable temperament. I just think if I prefer a specific color type, I should start with breedings likely to produce those colors. And then let the breeder pick the right personality pup for us.


----------



## cassadee7

Zisso and Kathy, beautiful dogs you have! I know that no matter what color I got, I'll love my dog to pieces


----------



## VonKromeHaus

Here is a picture of Judge's brother that is from VonMarionHaus in Hermiston. He was actually supposed to be mine but he had an injury as a puppy that kept him from working, too bad too as he has OFA rated "Excellent" hips. 

















There were 6 pups in that litter, 3 Sable(2 fairly dark, 1 lighter with 1 dark being a LH), 2 solid blacks and then Ollie who is a Blk/Tan. 

Perhaps you can answer a few questions for me and then maybe I and other people can help you more. 

Do you own your own home? Fenced yard, if no fence how do you plan on keeping the dog? If you rent, do you have landlord permission to have a dog? Any experience owning dogs before and what breed? If you have had dogs before, if you don't have them now, what happened with them? Have you ever owned a GSD before? How will the dog be housed? Are you willing to do a basic OB course with the puppy? 

Tell me about you living situation, family, kids ages, otehr pets etc. 

Also, I want to invite you out to meet "The Judge" and some other VonMarionHaus dogs next saturday at Columbia Park. Then I can talk to you, you can meet some of the other older dogs and that should help you decide on a working line or showline dog as well as whether a VMH dog would work for you. There is also a Deputy sherriff that breeds in Hermiston area, She breeds Working lines, but her husband(Thilo who is from Germany) has German showlines that look like this.....as well as other colors....but these will give you an idea of what they look like.....I can put you in touch with her as well. 

















Hope this helps you. PM me to let me know if you want to come out and meet the dogs. Meeting a working bred dog in person will give you a better idea about what will fit in your home. As I said, my dog's brother Onyx(solid black male) would be happy with a big backyard and a daily walk just like his longcoat sister. That said, there were 3 insane( awesome working dogs) dogs in the litter. 

Courtney


----------



## cassadee7

> Originally Posted By: VonKromeHausPerhaps you can answer a few questions for me and then maybe I and other people can help you more.
> 
> Do you own your own home? Fenced yard, if no fence how do you plan on keeping the dog? If you rent, do you have landlord permission to have a dog? Any experience owning dogs before and what breed? If you have had dogs before, if you don't have them now, what happened with them? Have you ever owned a GSD before? How will the dog be housed? Are you willing to do a basic OB course with the puppy?
> 
> Tell me about you living situation, family, kids ages, otehr pets etc.


Sure! Yes, I own my own home with a fenced backyard (board fence). I plan to have the dog inside with me for the most part (I have a 2 story 5 bedroom home), in the yard some. I am close to lots of parks of course for walking and exercise. I am married with 4 kids still at home, the youngest being 4 years old and the others being teenagers and all are good and respectful of animals. I want to do obedience classes and socialization with the pup/dog.

I currently have an 11 yr old poodle/pom neutered male. He is a great little dog and we love him dearly, a true family member. He weighs 8lbs. He has some heart issues but is otherwise in good health. Gets along well with other animals.

I had a GSD when I was a teenager that I got from a BYB out of the newspaper (I am 40 now). He was an awesome dog and a friend took him when I went away to college. I was going to have him flown to me (family I was staying with had a fenced yard) but unfortunately he developed some health issues while he was with the friend and passed away. My dog prior to the GSD was a mutt, actually my father's dog from the time I was 4 yrs old until he passed away when I was 17.

Hope that helps. I would LOVE to come and meet some of the dogs. Will send you a PM.


----------



## VonKromeHaus

The OB class part tickles me pink! I hardly see potential puppy owners say that!!! lol lol Soudns like you have a handle on things! 

Is your husband on board with getting a dog? Also, what is your price range as that will weed out your list as well? If you don't want to post publicly about price that's fine. Also, don't let price discourage you, I mean obviously there is a point BUT I know a lot of breeders that will work with a good dedicated owner. 

Courtney


----------



## onyx'girl

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15062209








_'Rosco, rascally boy is a VERY handsome long-haired black & tan Bi-Color 6 mo old GSD. He's very ...boy! Roscoe needs a strong handler, confident and firm as he likes to "take off" in his lil mind, however observant and smart! Roscoe is very active and energetic as befits a ..'Dennis-the-menace", lol! Afterall, he's only a big PUPPY! He loves chasing the ball and chew on doggy-toys and is naturally very curious about whatever would be new to him, he shows no hesitance nor fear! ..beautiful! Roscoe loooves people and is always eager to give absolutely anyone a big sloppery kiss! He's great with other dogs of all sizes and is curious about the felines! He's very much a "happy-go-lucky-what-will-I-find-next" excited car rider, and will eagerly jump in on his own! He now knows what "that box on wheels" does, it goes ...PLACES!! ) If you'd be interested in training (REQUIREMENT! -or he'll go bored and become destructive) -with this cutesy 'Marco Polo' and maybe train for Therapy work and/or SAR work, please CALL ph; 260-319-1099 Roscoe is neutered, up to date on vaccines, on prevs and has Micro Chip ID. Roscoe's non-refundable adoption fee is $300.00 'Roscoe' is up-to-date with routine shots, house trained and spayed/neutered. _

Is this dog gorgeous or what! You can find a rescue to fill the criteria-don't rule it out!


----------



## cassadee7

Jane,

I love that rescue dog! In fact, if I did not have small children around I would probably look seriously at a rescue dog, but it scares me a bit not knowing anything about their background, parents, lines,whether they were abused, etc. I know there are plenty of great rescue dogs but I feel I cannot chance it with small kids around... I hope that makes sense.

I used to be a foster parent (for human kids!) but there came a point it was not beneficial to my own children anymore, too risky not knowing what a child had been through and having them around my small kids. I had one foster child try to feed my baby thumb tacks, and kill a pet rabbit. So for similar reason I won't do foster care again til my kids are grown. I hope I don't offend with this. I do see rescuing children and animals as a wonderful thing to do and something I will get back to in my future.


----------



## GSD07

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15179485










If you decide to go rescue road I highly recommend Washington GSD rescue http://www.washingtongsd.org/adopt.html . They will put tons of effort and time and support you all the way to ensure that a match between a dog and owner is absolutely the best possible.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

I too will make a pitch for WAGSD Rescue. They do a good job with matching dogs and families and wrok with the dogs for sometime so they know thier quirks before they put them up for adoption.


----------



## tintallie

I live in Calgary, Alberta and I was also looking into breeders and rescues in BC and the Pacific NW as there is a shortage of good working line breeders in my province. I ended up looking outside of the region and went with Bill Kulla and Jennifer Acevedo in Marengo, IL. (http://www.kulladogs.com) Both of them train their dogs and hold a couple of puppies back from their litters to see how the litter progresses, and are involved heavily in Schutzhund (Bill is a teaching helper and Jen is the North Central Regional Director for USA). They have been very supportive for me with Miya as she is my first GSD (working line as well).

Currently, they do not have any blanket backs and they do not breed for colour, but for working ability. If they do not have a puppy that would suit your lifestyle, they can certainly refer you or point you in the right direction. There might be some hesitation with a young child as some of the pups can be very energetic.


----------



## VonKromeHaus

She is going to come out and meet my dog and some VMH dogs this coming weekend. Oksana-I told her that maybe she could go to tracking sometime and meet Anton, Izzy and Debbie's dogs. If she does this, she'll be able to meet quite a few dogs from different breeders on her list and get a better idea about working lines in general. 

Courtney


----------



## shilohsmom

Wow Jane, that Rosco is stunning. What a beautiful pup! He'd fit right in with my pack


----------



## GSD07

Courtney, it's a great idea! I PMed her the link to our tracking site. How did the weekend meeting go? It's impossible not to admire Judge!


----------



## cassadee7

Hi again! I have a new, shortened list. I added a couple and I culled some out based on people's experiences, others based on my color/line preferences (I think I want to go with working lines, and want either a blanket back or a sable or at least a fairly dark dog):

vom Banach, Seattle WA
vom Haus Vianden, Post Falls ID 
Shraderhaus (Mt Rainier area, WA) 
Von MarionHaus, Hermiston OR
Guardyan Kennels in Northern Idaho
Timberhaus (Roy, WA) 
vom HausReid, Salem, OR

Anymore input? Comments on this list? Still doing research.

ETA* I really need to make sure I pick a breeder who knows what they're doing and can help me pic the right pup for our family.


----------



## Xeph

I know Rei on this board has a HausReid puppy that she adores, and there are always strong recommendations for vom Banac!

Can't tell you anything about the rest of them


----------



## Rei

Xeph said it! Can't help BUT adore this little fella.

He recently turned 9 months old, and long story short - he was a tough puppy to raise at first but what a fantastic dog he is. I honestly don't have a single complaint about him! No issues with aggression, no issues with fear, no issues with health, and no issues with smarts. He's intelligent, willing, confidant, and oh so eager to do anything. Calm, quiet, and obedient in the house, and energetic and ready to go when we're outside. Couldn't have asked for a better dog. He's the first dog I've ever had, and I'm incredibly pleased with him.

My HausReid puppy







(the sable is my neighbor's dog)


----------



## jmdjack

Hi Cassadee7, Vom Banach, Schraderhaus, and Timberhaus have primarily east german and czech line dogs. I do not have the experience with each to opine, but you will hear many differing opinions on the differences between east german lines, west german working lines, and czech working lines. Determining what lines you want may help you narrow down this list. 

After doing a fair amount of research, I determined that my family's next dog would be from east german lines. Although I am in the desert southwest, my research continually led me to Washington, to the three breeders above. Ultimately, I contacted Jill Frost at Timberhaus and ended up getting a female pup from her (my pup's father is actually a Schraderhaus dog). Jill is knowledgeable, very nice, and spent a lot of time communicating with me about the breeding. I informed her I had young children, told her what I was looking for in a pup, and let her pick. Note, because of distance and conflicts in my schedule, I was not able to get up to Washington to meet Jill and the dogs in person. However, based upon my research, my communications with Jill, and some other considerations, I decided to take a bit of a leap of faith. My family has not been disappointed. Our pup has been with us now about five months and we could not be happier with her. 

Good luck!


----------



## cassadee7

jmdjack, thank you so much! That was very helpful. I would love to hear updates about your pup (and pictures?) as time goes by.

May I ask your reasons for choosing east german lines? I am leaning that way myself. Glad to know you have small kids and this is working out for you!


----------



## Xeph

I know you didn't ask, but I have to say something about the East German dogs (positive).

I'm getting my next puppy from the PNE from Eichenluft, and my puppy is going to be DDR/East German.

One of the reasons I chose Molly is because she's been breeding for years, is very knowledgeable, and I know she's not only going to match me with the right puppy, but the right PARENTS of my puppy.

I love my show lines, but couldn't find a breeder I thought would have a good working replacement for my current service dog. The prospective sire of my puppy has produced service dogs before that are excelling in their roles, and that was very encouraging to me.

This will be my first working line puppy and though nervous it is still very exciting!


----------



## cassadee7

Very interesting, Jackie. I hadn't thought about choosing based on the parents and previous litters. Good idea. I am excited too, although it will be awhile before I get mine I can hardly wait


----------



## jmdjack

Cassadee7, my kids have been around GSDs since the moment my wife and I brought them home from the hospital as newborns so they are very good with dogs. The key is supervision and teaching both the kids and the puppy what is and is not acceptable. 

One reason I decided upon east german lines is because they are supposed to be fairly healthy. My last gsd (a rescue) was a great dog. Wonderful with the kids, protective of the family, and a joy to have around. Unfortunately, he was a genetic disaster, having to undergo several surgeries and having numerous other health issues. We lost him too young of cancer. By getting a pup from good lines and from a good breeder, I was hoping to tilt the odds in my favor this time. Time will tell. There are some good threads on this site about east german lines (check the "bloodlines" forum, there is an active discussion right now). Many of the positives noted in these threads are what prompted me to go in the direction I did.


----------



## cassadee7

Another Q:

I see a lot of people on board thrilled with their puppies from WildHaus. Does anyone think I should consider that breeder above the ones I have listed for any reason? I'd prefer a kennel I can go visit, actually, but would fly a pup if need be. Or am I doing fine with the more local ones?


----------



## tintallie

If you are making such a large investment of time, money, blood, sweat and tears, why not choose the best possible pup and breeder you can get? There was a possibility of buying a pup from a breeder in Canada for possibly less but I don't know if I would have had the same level of support.


----------



## Castlemaid

I'm one of those on the baord who is just THRILLED with my Wildhaus pup! I got to know Chris and Tim and many of the people who have Wildhaus puppies from this board, so I felt comfortable with my choice.

Chris and Tim care so much for the dogs they breed, and really care about making sure that the new owners are happy and well matched. Most of their dogs go into working/sport homes, but there are puppies in just about every litter that are softer, lower drive, more laid-back that would fit well into a pet home. 

They stand behind their puppies and their warranty, not just on paper but in person. 

That said, Gryffon is exactly what a working line dog should be. He has the potential to go to high level competition, but would do well in anything, and be completely happy to muck around with me at club level training. He gets along great with my under-socialized older rescue, is gentle and playful with the cats, shows a lot of drive and power in Schutzhund training, can sleep all day if not working and is happy with that. I think he has the steadiness and common sense that he would make a great service dog - would be a great agility dog too! Loves the dog-walk, the teeter (loves it when it pivots and bangs down! Weee!!!). 

He is just so darn balanced, it is scary!!! His sire is a retired dual purpose K9. Don't let people who say that a working line is too much to be a family pet scare you away from working lines. Well bred, balanced, well socialized working lines make awesome family friends!


----------



## GSD07

Lucia, but the other pup from Chris was too much to handle even for you. OP poster wants a pup that does have a low prey drive and doesn't need tons of daily exercise leave alone SchH training.

Personally, I would be honored to get a W. Pup and now I would secretly hope OP would end up with one so I could watch him grow from a close distance







I would contact Chris directly and discuss the options of getting a pup from her.


----------



## cassadee7

Oksana, do you think a Wildhaus pup would be too much for me? Or would they pretty much pick one out that I could handle?

I wonder how Wildhaus compares to vom Banach? Or Timberhaus or Shraderhaus, for that matter?

You people have sucked me into your vortex of sable/E German/DDR puppylove...


----------



## G-burg

Wildhaus would definitely match you with the right puppy!!









Talk with each of the breeders listed to get a feel for them..


----------



## Castlemaid

> Originally Posted By: GSD07Lucia, but the other pup from Chris was too much to handle even for you. OP poster wants a pup that does have a low prey drive and doesn't need tons of daily exercise leave alone SchH training.


Puppies are a crap shoot! And I suck at games of chance! LOL! 
One pup out of six litters . . . just my luck, eh? He did turn out a bit crazy, but the breeder support was outstanding and have no complaints. Part of going with a good reputable breeder is not only to stack the deck of cards in your favour, but to have that support system and safety net to fall back on if things don't work out as expected because nothing is 100% sure. I chose a breeder whose honesty and ethics I valued, and in that respect, I wasn't disapointed. 

But the thing with breeders like Chris, is that they will be honest. If they don't think that there will be a good match among the puppies they have, they will say so. 

And for prey drive, that does not necessarily translate to difficult to control. Falkor had enough prey drive that National and International level competitors have shown interest in him, and Gryffon's drives are similar, but they are never a problem for control and handling and house manners with a house-ful of cats, because they are both very clear headed dogs, with excellent off-switches and the mental controls to discriminate and problem-solve in different situations as to when it is appropriate to get into drives, and when to just sit there and watch the world go by. 

Bicycles, snowmobiles, skiers and snowboarders, joggers, other dogs, house-cats, cars, etc . . . . interesting stuff to look at, showing nothing more than mild curiosity . . . take out a ball or tug, LOOK OUT!!! These are thinking dogs that know what is appropriate drive-wise, and what is a waste of energy. And that is what makes a well-balanced working dog such an outstanding companion, and such a pleasure to own. 

Gryff is totally happy with whatever I want to do with him. Winter is full swing here, with the temperatures down in the negatives (F), daylight is less than 8 hours, over a foot of snow - not much going on, training maybe once a week - calm, easy going dog, accepts whatever the situation is. I could train hard everyday, he would be happy with that. Everyone in my Schutzhund club is in love with him and the potential he is showing. He would also make an outstanding service dog, so calm and confident he is with new places and situations, completely unreactive to noises and other dogs. Or he could sleep all day by the woodstove as that is how most days play themselves out lately, and all he wants is a nice bone to chew on. 
In my book, he is what a well balanced working dog is and should be, and to me the perfect example of the Wild's breeding program. 

I think it is important to support the breeders that strive to maintain the GSDs working abilities and talents - as shown by Gryff's talents and sweet cuddly personality, they make awesome companions, and the puppies in the litter that show a bit more sensitivity and less drive will make even more awesome pets for someone, rather than go to a breeder that may intentionally breed down their drives and temperament to reach a larger segment of the buying public.


----------



## GSD07

Lucia, I agree with you, I love working lines myself and I know Wildhaus are awesome breeders and would be an excellent choice. The only thing is that many people who have their dogs on this board are pretty experienced with GSD, I don't know how the first time puppy owner would handle such dogs especially that there is not much training help available around here. That's why I suggested to talk directly to Chris


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

I don't know how many first time GSD owners on the board have working line dogs. Or how much drive the dogs have or what the roll in the family was (pet or sport or both). It would be interesting to know.

When I got my first GSD I had no idea there was anything but the American showline. I had 2 of those befoer I rescued Max and he looked totally different from the American SL dogs. Turns out he is a long coat German Showline. 

When I got all my old dogs there was no internet. 

When I started looking for a puppy (Kayos) I had online access and breeders had websites so I did a lot of internet shopping. I found all kinds of GSD's that looked different. They were working lines and all I saw was a lot of drive and I was afraid I would not be able to handle a dog with that much drive so I went with a cross of Am and WG showlines with Kayos. I decidded to up the ante a bit when I got Havoc. He has quite a bit of drive and is WGSL. Oksana can attest to that! 

I do believe now I have the skill to handle a drivy working line. BUT this comes from someone that had the eronneous idea that those WL dogs were too drivy for a family.

I do not think that is true anymore, I have seen too many now and know they need to work but that does not mean a good long hike with the family is not enough work. I have seen Anton in his home and he is very calm. Like any breeding line they have to have enough exercise to allow them to be able to settle in the house. My Am showline is no different in that regard.

I personally do not really care for sables. I prefer the blanket backs and black and tans. But if the pup I wanted was sable I would certainly love it! In fact they kind of grow on you!

I think if you are clear about your needs for the pup the breeder of whatever line you chose will help you select the right pup with the right amount of drive.

Lucia's Falkor is the only Wildhaus dog I am aware of that has been a mismatch. Sometimes it happens. But the important thing is that the breeder stood behind the dog and took care of the issue. You can't beat that. If I ever decide I want one them "ugly sable working dawgs" I would probably go to Wildhaus.


----------



## onyx'girl

> Originally Posted By: Castlemaid
> I think it is important to support the breeders that strive to maintain the GSDs working abilities and talents - as shown by Gryff's talents and sweet cuddly personality, they make awesome companions, and the puppies in the litter that show a bit more sensitivity and less drive will make even more awesome pets for someone, rather than go to a breeder that may intentionally breed down their drives and temperament to reach a larger segment of the buying public.


I agree with Lucia and would like to add that the w/the G litter that Gryff came from all pups are consistant in her description.
The matches that were made fit each pup individually and everyone is very happy with what they are doing with their pups.
Agility, SAR, SchH and obedience homes, each pup is excelling and then some. 
The H litter with 12 gave Chris and Tim a harder time, I am sure to match up w/ so many pups!! According to her, this litter is again very consistant in their temperament. 
I was concerned that Karlo would be a bit much to handle, but he truely is easier than Kacie and Onxy, says soo much about a good breeder vs one that doesn't match the sire and dam, as well as the owners to the pup!
You would only regret _NOT_ going with a Wildhaus pup, IMO!


----------



## GSD07

Well, I do not regret for going with my Anton














But I chose lines and dogs first and then the breeder. 

Guys, I know where you are coming from but you do not realize that there is no qualified training help available if the dog is not a cookie cutter dog unless the OP will be willing to drive for 2 hours for training. If that's the case that's great. There are very experienced GSD owners but as I know they give advice and pointers when asked but do not position themselves as trainers. The training club around here is good but if your dog is a little different it becomes 'that dog'. 

Also I don't believe that Chris's dogs will be fine with little exercise (OP, if I didn't understand correctly than I apologize! I'm trying to figure out what kind of dog you want beside color







). I consider Anton a low energy dog but every day he gets over 3 separate hours of active walking, hiking, fetching, ob. I believe you need to satisfy your dog's mental and physical needs for exercise and stimulation and then you can hope for a couch potato at home


----------



## cassadee7

> Originally Posted By: GSD07(OP, if I didn't understand correctly than I apologize! I'm trying to figure out what kind of dog you want beside color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


NP! I think you understand fairly well. A dog with a definite off switch, calm and steady but excited to learn, easy around other animals and children but willing to sound an alarm/protect (look/sound menacing) if a stranger tries to harm us or break into our home. As far as activity, the level with our family would be:
daily walks about 30-60 min
fenced yard to play in as desired
teenaged sons who will also take him out and play ball, tug, etc
almost-daily training sessions with me (learning something new all the time. This is something I enjoy, a dog who can "help" so I want to be constantly learning how to teach them new things)
Longer hikes on weekends
in warm weather we also would go to local parks for more running and play

And, let me ask this: is it a really bad idea to roller blade with a GSD on a leash? I would love to do this, as I am unable to run/jog but able to roller blade but wonder how this would pan out. It would be great exercise for the dog, I am sure, better than walking, but I have visions of getting myself killed doing this...

I also would take the dog with me running errands when appropriate and when it is not too hot out. If there are more activities I havent thought of yet I'll add them (oh I do want to do obedience classes and maybe meet up with a club or group as well). But frankly there is no way I would be physically able (at this point) to walk him more than twice a day or more than 2 miles at a stretch, as I have some joint issues. I can, however, stand and throw a ball or a frisbee for extended periods









Does this help?


----------



## cassadee7

Oh, and my priorities are:
1) temperament (reliable, calm, steady, solid nerves, good w/kids & pets)
2) health (good hips & elbows, etc)
3) looks (dark face/mask, blanket back or dark sable, larger size, I like the blocky big look, shorter hair)


----------



## Castlemaid

All good points Oksana. And you knowing the area and the available resources does give more insight. Anyways, cassadee got a whole bunch of good breeders to start contacting. 

Any good breeder will try their best to make sure she does not end up with too much dog. And just wanted to encourage her to not be afraid to have a puppy shipped if she feels that the best fit for her is a breeder outside her area. 

casscadee, there are people that roller blade and bicycle with their dogs, or go scootering - just wait for your dog to be physically mature before starting that type of exercise (running on pavement). And by that time, he should have enough training in him to know to stay nicely with you without taking off after something. 

I don't think there will be a problem finding a dog to meet your needs and expectations - there are lots of people on this board who are more than happy with their dogs and with their breeders who can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

I think Oksana was going to do some scootering with Anton as well. She and I had talked about it a few times and I was thinking about it with Havoc as well. 

Just make sure pup's joints are mature before you start.


----------



## VonKromeHaus

> Originally Posted By: GSD07
> Guys, I know where you are coming from but you do not realize that there is no qualified training help available if the dog is not a cookie cutter dog unless the OP will be willing to drive for 2 hours for training. If that's the case that's great. There are very experienced GSD owners but as I know they give advice and pointers when asked but do not position themselves as trainers. The training club around here is good but if your dog is a little different it becomes 'that dog'.


Oksana and Kathy, I understand where you guys are coming from with the OB club and there being no "qualified" help BUT there is. People just for some reason are scared away from the Sch club by members of the OB club a lot of the time, I've watched this happen time and again. I understand about having "that dog" in the OB club as both my dogs have been "that dog". BUT we keep going and working through things. 




> Quote:I personally do not really care for sables. I prefer the blanket backs and black and tans. But if the pup I wanted was sable I would certainly love it! In fact they kind of grow on you!


This is what happened to me with Judge.


----------



## VonKromeHaus

I wanted to add....I wanted a blk/tan but it wasn't meant to be so I ended up with a *gack* Sable. Now, after having one for awhile, he has grown on me! He was tan with a black stripe down his back and legs when I brought him home! 

The Sch club and it's members are MORE than willing to help people do OB and things with their dogs. That said, we are a no-nonsense type of group and it shows kinda. Very nice people but straight and to the point. I'm the worst about being too blunt on things. Definetely more "Working Minded" whereas the OB club is more "pet minded". 

Courtney


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

I think the SchH club has gotten better over time. I had never really been interested in SchH so did not go but when I did finally go everyone was friendly to me but when I tried to join I could never get an application out of anyone. I think for a while it was just pretty loose. 

The last time I went with Havoc just before I moved it was a lot more open. 

Is Cathie going with Izzy?


----------



## VonKromeHaus

lol It is different. We don't hand out applications like the OB club, if you show up a few weeks in a row, then we'll give you an application. 

We are an open group of people but we want dedicated members and some of our members...I know who they are.....kinda tend to scare people away especially women, not sure why and we have went rounds about it, I finally got my way and there is no more of that. 

I haven't seen her in awhile, she was coming and then I think time and schedules conflicted and then Izzy came into heat. I know they moved and are remodeling etc. So, I think she'll be back when she can be.


----------



## GSD07

> Originally Posted By: VonKromeHaus
> The Sch club and it's members are MORE than willing to help people do OB and things with their dogs. That said, we are a no-nonsense type of group and it shows kinda. Very nice people but straight and to the point.


 Be careful, Courtney, I'm printing out this posting and I will show up one day looking obedience help







I definitely need to take it to the next level. 
I'm so happy to hear that our SchH people are much more open now! It's probably because they got you there.


----------



## VonKromeHaus

lol You're so funny! Once it warms up again, we'll be training hard again! 

I'm gonna do some BH training soon again. Let me know if you want to get together, I think Anton could get one no problems. 

Thanks! 

Courtney


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Wait WAIT!!!!! I want to do BH training with you guys!!!! It is just not fair!!!!









I am glad you have helped with the club Courtney. I so wanted it to be a good option to CBDTC for our 'mean vicious GSD's'.


----------



## mjbgsd

> Quote:And, let me ask this: is it a really bad idea to roller blade with a GSD on a leash?


It is if you can't handle a dog with prey drives. Sometimes there are situations you can't handle, ie a dog running up to you or a cat runs across the street and your dog could chase after them. Cody and Isa love to run with me when I'm on the roller blades but they have had training so I don't have to worry about them chasing something, but I do look out for loose dogs a lot.


----------



## cassadee7

Just wanted to bump this up and see if anyone has any new info or insights, or if anyone has a dog from these breeders that you can give me some feedback or pictures of them. I am still searching!


----------



## VegasResident

cassadee7 said:


> Okay, thanks to some helpful folks here and reading the boards and various websites, I've compiled a list of breeders I am considering for my pup. Here's the list. If you have any negative feedback on any of these breeders please PM me so I can narrow it down a bit. Or if you have a suggestion of an excellent breeder to add, let me know.
> 
> I want a healthy dog with a stable temperament for my family companion (with small kids). What do you think?
> 
> vom Banach, Seattle WA
> Heidi Theis of Theishof Kennels, Boise ID
> Bullinger Shepherds in BC
> East Coast Magic (has west coast connections also)
> Sharobi Shepherds, Burbank WA
> Sater-Nordlicht, north of Spokane
> Zeder-Kamme, greenleaf ID
> vom Haus Vianden, Post Falls ID
> Shraderhaus (Mt Rainier area, WA)
> Waldhimmel, McMinnville OR
> Lori Nickeson, of DeBruts GSD in Bend OR
> MarionHaus GSD, Hermiston, OR
> Guardyan Kennels in Northern Idaho
> 
> That's my list! All input appreciated.


I grew up with a German Shepherd so that is what I wanted when I became an adult.

Zederkamme is outstanding. I cannot say enough about them for producing a well balanced dog. Got my first pup, my doggy soul mate from Nancy in 1999 as a family pet. She was everything and more and could melt your heart. She was gentle as the day and even taking food from your hand was soft as silk. She never needed harsh correction in her whole life. Her looks were incredible and caused heads to turn when they saw her in person.

And now 11 years later, we will be picking up our new little addition in August from Zederkamme, driving all the way to Idaho and back. MY friend at work will be doing the same.

Why? Balance and temperament. Nancy cares about the breed and works to exceed. She works to make sure they come to you socialized. Her dogs can grow up with kids crawling all over them and she can help pick one in a litter that matches what you need. She has spent many years doing so.

After 10 years of knowing her and staying in contact with her throughout our dogs life I can say is that one cannot say enough good things about them. We were lucky to come across Zederkamme to get our family companion so long ago and now to do it again.

She has some litters due in June.

I noticed you also mentioned health (good hips & elbows, etc) and looks (dark face/mask, blanket back or dark sable, larger size, I like the blocky big look, shorter hair). Nancy breeds only with excellent hip ratings. Her current breeding has ZW ratings in the 70s. Also her June litter the dad will be VA  Jaeger vom Munsinger Dunn, SchH 3, KKL1a. He is dark masked and very beefy. YOU can see him here http://www.haus-munsingerdunn.com/haus-munsingerdunn/Jaeger.html


----------



## mythlost

Well if your still looking for a pup. I would recommend Ray Reid at Vom HausReid. Here are some some pictures of U-Xena which we got last year from him.









http://img153.imageshack.us/i/011dn.jpg/
http://img191.imageshack.us/i/006mbq.jpg/
http://img504.imageshack.us/i/007tt.jpg/
http://img689.imageshack.us/i/008nm.jpg/







http://img704.imageshack.us/i/009ois.jpg/
http://img191.imageshack.us/i/010nwb.jpg/


----------



## cassadee7

Hey guys, thank you for the input! I adjusted my list accordingly.
I am still looking for a pup, yes. I am thinking fall at the earliest or perhaps spring would be even better.
If there is anyone who could give me some kind of comparison on the lines/dogs from the following 3 breeders I would so appreciate it. I am planning to go visit these 3 breeders, and would like some insight on what the differences are between them and their lines:
Timberhaus, Schraderhaus, and Vom Banach (all here in Washington).
Insights? How would you choose between these 3?


----------



## Holmeshx2

VegasResident said:


> Also her June litter the dad will be VA  Jaeger vom Munsinger Dunn, SchH 3, KKL1a. He is dark masked and very beefy. YOU can see him hereJaeger


ok so I looked at the link and GORGEOUS male. However I have a question, They described him as being dry.. WTH is dry? Sorry if this sounds stupid but I have had dogs in the past and do a ton of research and this is the very first time I have ever heard a breeder or anything call their dog dry. Closest I have heard are some of the droolier (we're making it a word lol) breeds like english mastiffs and like breeds they have called them dry mouth where the skin is tighter without so much extra hanging so they "claim" they don't drool as much. But with a GSD I am just stumped anyone have anything to add here to help me out?


----------



## Castlemaid

Not sure what "dry" means exactly, but it refers to their bone structure (being "dry" is good). It is a conformation term.


----------



## Liesje

It's easier to understand "dry" if you think of the opposite - wet. Think of it like a noodle. A wet noodle moves very loose and wobbly. Dry movement and structure is more tight and firm (but not in a bad way, not restricted or too stiff).


----------



## ostaeyen

*Schraderhaus Puppy*








I got my puppy from Jean Schrader and I am very pleased with him and the help I got from Jean in picking out the right puppy. He is my second working line shepherd. My first is from West German lines and she has a very nice temperment, but very very intense and would probably be difficult to live with if she didn't have a job. She is trained in wilderness SAR.

My second puppy from Schraderhaus is out of Lux and Xenna. He is very calm and easy going, but at the same time has excellent food and prey drive. He will be trained as a trailing SAR dog. At 5 months, he is very good around children and my parrots.

When I started my search I contacted Vom Banach, Timberhaus and Schraderhaus and all three breeders were extremely informative. I ultimately went with Schraderhaus because I fell in love with Lux, but in my opinion they all breed quality dogs. Timberhaus frequently uses Jean Schraders stud dogs including Lux. There is a one year dog from Timberhaus in my SAR group and he is a very nice dog.

I will attempt to include some pics of Jager at 4 1/2 months. I've had trouble posting pics in the past.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## ostaeyen

Looks like the pictures didn't go through. You can check Jager out in my photo album here. It's titled "the kids". He's the black sable pup in the pics.


----------



## cassadee7

ostaeyen said:


> Looks like the pictures didn't go through. You can check Jager out in my photo album here. It's titled "the kids". He's the black sable pup in the pics.


Oh my gosh, I am in LOVE with Jager! He is just gorgeous. Thank you for sharing your experience with Shraderhaus... can you tell me a little more about his temperament? Do his nerves seem stable? How hard/easy is he to train and how is he with other people & busy situations? He is just lovely!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

you might want to talk to wanda (kleinen hain) she has two schraderhaus dogs, Ike and a new puppy, Wawry (sp)...there are pics of them on her site to.

Kleinen Hain German Shepherds - Home


----------



## cassadee7

Thanks Diane! This board is an awesome resource. I love seeing other dogs from breeders I am considering. It helps in my research a lot!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

no problem,,they are beautiful dogs,,course I haven't seen an ugly gsd yet)


----------



## ostaeyen

Jager is a very calm puppy and has been very easy to train, but I must say I have never met a German Shepherd who wasn't. Because he will be trained as a tracking dog, I have been socializing him in many urban settings including downtown Portland. He has been exposed to busy streets with trains, skateboarders, sirens, homeless people, stores and open markets with entertainers and has done very well. When he is exposed to something new i.e skate boarders, he definately is aware and cautious, but once he gets used to it and knows it is safe he pretty much ignores it and his attention is on me. Overall, he is an absolute doll and surprisingly gentle with small children. I hope this helps get an idea of his temperment. 

Also, when I first decided to get a puppy from Schraderhaus, I wanted a puppy out of Dany and Lux, but for some reason that mating didn't happen and Dany was bred to another stud, so I got a different Lux puppy. I believe that Dany and Lux have now been bred. Both very nice dogs with stable temperments. Denise

Denise


----------



## Zisso

*Ponders a trip to Kennewick for help in OB training*


----------



## cassadee7

Thanks Denise, yes that helps!


----------



## VegasResident

Did you choose your pup yet?


----------



## GSDPDX

*Ouch!*

I recently purchased an adult dog from **** as a family dog. Unfortunately she acted unpredictably around children and snapped at my son. We had no choice but to return her; the response from the breeder was disturbing. They did not want to take the dog back or refund our money. So six days with a beautiful sable cost us over $2000. 

Let the buyer beware...like I said, Ouch!


----------



## paulag1955

Zisso said:


> Schafferhund German Shepherds, contact us, Rice, WA., Toll-Free
> 
> This is where my boy came from.


Your boy is gorgeous!


----------



## VegasResident

GSDPDX said:


> I recently purchased an adult dog from *** as a family dog. Unfortunately she acted unpredictably around children and snapped at my son. We had no choice but to return her; the response from the breeder was disturbing. They did not want to take the dog back or refund our money. So six days with a beautiful sable cost us over $2000.
> 
> Let the buyer beware...like I said, Ouch!


That is sad. But do not give up on getting that family companion because GSDs are incredible!

With that sable, maybe there was not enough socialization with children in those first few years? With any breeder, it is critical to find out why they are selling an adult dog. Is it being retired from breeding? Is it a young dog that they kept but decided not to breed, which could lead towards more questions about their temperament. Was it a previous litter pup that no one purchased for some reason? What type of training has it had? Etc.

I am surprised they gave nothing back. Usually adult dogs with breeders have tryout period, contractual return periods, etc. Where did the dog end up if they did not want it back?

My new pup coming in 3 weeks is from the same breeder I got my last one from back in '99. I would not go anywhere else.


----------



## GSDPDX

VegasResident,
Would you mind sharing the name of the breeder you have had a great experience with? I'm not giving up, although a bit sad about this whole experience. It was like bringing a baby home!

Since the breeder owns a large boarding kennel, I left the dog there with one of their employees. Ironically, she is for sale on their web site and she was previously returned!

It looks like there is a lot of great information on this thread for local breeders.


----------



## VegasResident

GSDPDX said:


> VegasResident,
> Would you mind sharing the name of the breeder you have had a great experience with? I'm not giving up, although a bit sad about this whole experience. It was like bringing a baby home!
> 
> Since the breeder owns a large boarding kennel, I left the dog there with one of their employees. Ironically, she is for sale on their web site and she was previously returned!
> 
> It looks like there is a lot of great information on this thread for local breeders.


Sure no problem. The breeder is Nancy Thomas Price of Zederkamme. They are located in Idaho. I would recommend her to anyone any day. Her website is Zeder Kamme German Shepherds. She is not a large breeder so no employees, massive boarding kennels, and only a few litters a year. They hand raise these pups. She has been breeding for over 20 years and does so for the love and passion of the breed. She has run many competitions in the west. She does not just "leave" after you get your pup. She stays in touch throughout their life. She cares so much about her dogs and the pups that go out from them. Many who have purchased pups from her in the past return for their next one from her. That says alot. Very balanced.


----------



## VegasResident

VegasResident said:


> Sure no problem. The breeder is Nancy Thomas Price of Zederkamme. They are located in Idaho. I would recommend her to anyone any day. Her website is Zeder Kamme German Shepherds. She is not a large breeder so no employees, massive boarding kennels, and only a few litters a year. They hand raise these pups. She has been breeding for over 20 years and does so for the love and passion of the breed. She has run many competitions in the west. She does not just "leave" after you get your pup. She stays in touch throughout their life. She cares so much about her dogs and the pups that go out from them. Many who have purchased pups from her in the past return for their next one from her. That says alot. Very balanced.


Here are statements from owners of her dogs Testimonials


----------



## VonKromeHaus

I will again repeat the invitation to come out to the club and meet some dogs, a variety really, from Von MarionHaus, Schraderhaus, TimberHaus and I bet I could get my friend with a Vom Banach dog to drop by as well. Please if you want to meet any of them in person and compare them, their temperaments etc. Please feel free to do so. 

I love my dog from his breeder but I would also purchase with no hesitation from Schraderhaus, Von Grunheide and a couple others.


----------



## VegasResident

VonKromeHaus said:


> I will again repeat the invitation to come out to the club and meet some dogs, a variety really, from Von MarionHaus, Schraderhaus, TimberHaus and I bet I could get my friend with a Vom Banach dog to drop by as well. Please if you want to meet any of them in person and compare them, their temperaments etc. Please feel free to do so.
> 
> I love my dog from his breeder but I would also purchase with no hesitation from Schraderhaus, Von Grunheide and a couple others.


I think VonKromeHause states something important which is getting out to the clubs and meet dogs from a variety of breeders and owners. Talk to them. Remember that temperaments can also vary by the dam and sire. If you are considering a particular litter, ask the breeder if you can contact current owners of progeny of those dogs. Look at the temperament testing done on the pups. The idea is to find YOUR match, not someone elses. Where one owner may want a higher prey drive, you may not. My breeder knows me and what temperament fits our house, our lifes and our plans. 

A GSD is a matching endeavor for not only your benefit but the dogs.


----------



## cassadee7

Thanks all. Wow, this thread has continued on despite my being away and busy for awhile! Since then, I have gone out and met Courtney's Judge and his brother, and also met Anton from vom Banach. I plan to meet more dogs, and I am now emailing with several breeders and planning a couple of visits to see their dogs. 

Thank you all so much. This is so helpful to me.


----------



## GSD07

Hi Shawn! Can't wait to see who you are going to end up with  You are doing such wonderful job with doing your homework. When you go to visit kennels please take pictures


----------



## cassadee7

Thanks Oksana! And it was a delight to meet you and big beautiful Anton... he is one manly guy! So handsome


----------



## ThorDog

Hi Shawn - Any progress on finding your pup? I am also looking and I have the exact same wish list!


----------



## cassadee7

ThorDog said:


> Hi Shawn - Any progress on finding your pup? I am also looking and I have the exact same wish list!


I am narrowing down quite a bit. I am leaning more towards West German working lines, and want to go visit von Grunheide and learn more about her dogs. 

If I do decide on an East German/DDR line my list includes vom Banach, Schraderhaus, and Timberhaus.

Then again I just love Stark, and have talked to his breeder at Wild Winds.


----------



## cindy r.

Hi Cassadee,

If you're still looking and interested in working lines such as for obedience competition and/or schutzhund, and _especially _for herding or assistance dog work, though far out of your area, Winnifred Strickland http://www.germanshepherds.us of Wynthea Kennels has incredible GSD's, many with vom Kirschental (German) bloodlines, and they are gorgeous. She may even still have some direct imports from Kirschental. She likes German bloodlines with lots of Schutzhund II's and III's on both sides (sire and dam), plus multiple titled also in tracking and herding, and she absolutely will not tolerate a GSD with an unreliable temperament. These are the sort of dogs that will discover a lost baby bird or kitten and deliver it gently to your hand unharmed, babysit your children and their friends, but still protect you from a threat of bodily harm using the least force necessary. I took my dogs to classes at Wynthea years ago and met several dozen dogs from there--all incredible.

You can _absolutely _trust her to pick the right pup for you if you tell her what you're looking for in terms of temperament and working ability. Wynn is pretty much a legend in GSD circles, judged all levels of AKC obedience & tracking for 18 years, titled 208 dogs herself (over 40 perfect 200 scores), served as a Director of the German Shepherd Dog Club of America, blah, blah, blah...

Wynthea is located in PA right near the state line to Newark, DE. I believe she would be willing to ship a dog to you from either Baltimore or Philly if you didn't want to travel, but it's a rare treat if you can travel there and get to meet her and the dogs. Newark DE is a college town (Univ. of Del.), so lots of places to stay--not too pricey.

Please let us know how your search ends up...
Cindy R.


----------



## cindy r.

*Photos of Wynthea dogs attached*

Here are a couple photos of Wynthea dogs. Click on them to enlarge. 

If you get access to any of her books through interlibrary loan at your public library or purchase them, you can see a bunch of photos of them over the years.:

Cheers,
Cindy


----------



## cassadee7

Thanks Cindy, I will look into it


----------



## Xeph

I feel embarrassed, but I wasn't sure Winn was still alive, let alone breeding.


----------



## mjbgsd

Hope you find your perfect boy.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Remembr to post puppy pictures!


----------



## jaggirl47

cassadee7 said:


> I am narrowing down quite a bit. I am leaning more towards West German working lines, and want to go visit von Grunheide and learn more about her dogs.
> 
> If I do decide on an East German/DDR line my list includes vom Banach, Schraderhaus, and Timberhaus.
> 
> Then again I just love Stark, and have talked to his breeder at Wild Winds.


 
Suzanne from von Grunheide is extremely knowlegable about her dogs. She is also very straight forward and will tell you if she thinks you will be a good match. I liked talking to her and I like her dogs. She did not feel that I would be a good match for one of her dogs because I have young children and both my hubby and I work and I get that. She produces high caliber dogs. I do plan on enrolling in some of her Schutzhund and obedience seminars she holds. She is also highly recommended around here by other trainers and breeders.


----------



## cassadee7

I tell you what, I am getting super excited to get a dog. I think I will have my breeder/litter picked by the end of Sept


----------



## ThorDog

Hi! I would like to suggest looking at www.justk9s.com I think she might have a litter coming up. I met her Rookie and he could not be more of a lap dog, so sweet and well behaved, my 2 yo son adored him and I do not let my son go near other dogs for the most part. Both parents of our Kip were just so happy and well balanced. I know you and I were looking for the same thing and Kim answered about 500 questions I had. She was so patient with me and matched us perfectly with Kip. We have had him for a week and he is a great boy. He is super friendly, very well adjusted, very calm and sweet. Of course he still has lots of puppy in him but no biting of hands or ankles!  He had his first obedience class yesterday and our trainer who specializes in rescuing and rehabilitating GSDs said we won the puppy lottery with him. I cannot say enough good things about him! Keep us posted!


----------



## Jessiewessie99

ThorDog said:


> Hi! I would like to suggest looking at www.justk9s.com I think she might have a litter coming up. I met her Rookie and he could not be more of a lap dog, so sweet and well behaved, my 2 yo son adored him and I do not let my son go near other dogs for the most part. Both parents of our Kip were just so happy and well balanced. I know you and I were looking for the same thing and Kim answered about 500 questions I had. She was so patient with me and matched us perfectly with Kip. We have had him for a week and he is a great boy. He is super friendly, very well adjusted, very calm and sweet. Of course he still has lots of puppy in him but no biting of hands or ankles!  He had his first obedience class yesterday and our trainer who specializes in rescuing and rehabilitating GSDs said we won the puppy lottery with him. I cannot say enough good things about him! Keep us posted!


I love the dog on the homepage. That face is so handsome!!


----------



## ThorDog

That's Rookie, our Kip's dad. He is so handsome and so sweet! He about got on my husband's lap for kisses and attention.


----------



## cassadee7

Bumping this up for people who may be interested 

(I can hardly BELIEVE I started this thread two years ago!! I got my awesome pup and she is 1 year old now).


----------



## sddeadeye

She is gorgeous! It looks like your patience in finding the right breeder paid off. I hope I have the same luck as my pup will not be coming home until 2012.


----------



## ladyfreckles

cassadee7 said:


> Bumping this up for people who may be interested
> 
> (I can hardly BELIEVE I started this thread two years ago!! I got my awesome pup and she is 1 year old now).



Where did you end up getting her? You never said.


----------



## cassadee7

ladyfreckles said:


> Where did you end up getting her? You never said.


Oh sorry, it's in my signature. I got her from Wildhaus Kennels in MI.
BTW the 'local' runner-up, had Wildhaus not had a pup for me, was von Grunheide. I visited the kennel and spoke with the breeder extensively and would gladly get a pup from her. She breeds West German working lines but also has some DDR dogs breeding as well. If she'd had a litter out of Kroc I might have gotten a pup there. I am very pleased with my pup from Wildhaus!


----------



## VonKromeHaus

I have known Shawn since she started looking for a breeder and I can say that......I personally don't feel that she could have ever been matched with a more perfect dog for her and her family! Saber is a very nice solid girl that is just a joy to watch with Shawn! Wildhaus kennels may have never met Shawn and her family in person but they placed a puppy with them that was such the right fit, I don't if she could have gotten than from another breeder. (Obviuosly, Saber and shawn were just meant to be with each other!) 

If you're not opposed to shipping, WildHaus has my full reccomendation. I also recently met Faust Vom WildHaus at a Schutzhund club and BOYYYEEEEE I loved him! Again, his owner had nothing but good to say about Chris Wild and her breeding program!


----------



## JCKinne

Another vote for Suzanne at Grunheide. She has been excellent to deal with and is very honest both as a breeder and stud owner. We're expecting a litter by Kroc in early January!

ETA: Sorry, didn't know that this was an old thread!


----------



## robinhuerta

Just adding to this old thread too! LOL!
Kim..at Justk9s...has very nice dogs, and I have a wonderful daughter out of Rookie.
We also train with a Wildhaus puppy, and I can say that he is also very nice!
Since I have had personal experiences with dogs from BOTH breeders....I would recommend either!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I don't know Kim personally, just from the boards, but I would take a Rookie puppy in a heartbeat))


----------



## Castlemaid

LOL Diane, if you did have all the puppies you would take everytime someone mentions a stud, you would have run out of room ages ago!


----------

